# Wanna see some meter cans explode?



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

They blowed up real good


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've kinda always wanted to dead short a remote connect smart meter, then call for service. BOOM


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I once worked with a guy that did that.....


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Switched said:


> I once worked with a guy that did that.....


Was his name "Shakey" by any chance? I'm sure I have met him. :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I kinda prefer my meter bases to not do that. Do you guys make any that come without the explosions?


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

An explosion and still the knockouts are in place. I swear they are just painted on on the bottom.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If you know how to blow something up then you also know how to not blow it up........


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

So, how many Cal's is that?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> From the Milbank UL test lab... Click link below
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MilbankWorks/videos/953343514743634/


Can you explain to us here what we are looking at?
Can size, feeder wire, load, duration?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

To bad Mac can't look at this since he is afraid facebook will enter his mind and move into the empty space.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

A great reminder to not stand in front when you energize something.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

No handtools were harmed in the filming of this video!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Marissa,
I'd like a model that explodes when the customer is over 90 days late please .....~C:jester:S~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think at two weeks and its on a gc's house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Hi Marissa,
> I'd like a model that explodes when the customer is over 90 days late please .....~C:jester:S~





nrp3 said:


> I think at two weeks and its on a gc's house.




Wow, you guys both surprise me with that type thinking. 

So anti social and all!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The black helicopters are circling my house as we speak. I think our friend from Hawaii tipped them off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> The black helicopters are circling my house as we speak. I think our friend from Hawaii tipped them off.


One never knows, do one?

Do you have a Samsung smart tv?


----------

